# Conroe Cats



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Last weekend Conroe bank fishin with the fam.
big one 10-beef heart dipped in CJ's
next big 5 chicken liver dipped in CJ's
little ones on chicken liver.:texasflag
size 13 work flipps. for scale.
sat. night with my fishing Buddy!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like a rip roaring good time! Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Great outing by all the family


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like yâ€™all had a great time. WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Great haul and quality time. Never tried cjs but looks like it worked.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> Great haul and quality time. Never tried cjs but looks like it worked.


I rarely catfish, but when I do, CJ's is my goto. I've caught more catfish off that stuff than anything else


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Back when I could avidly catfish I liked CJ' on toast.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool Robby and crew! :smile:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Very cool Robby and crew! :smile:


Thanks Harbor--been working non stop every day.
Keith is 25 now and wanted to fish.
Bad thing is we got there sat. late eve--Landed and I put out 2 rods while unpacking. (trick I use in Sargent.)
Sho nuff caught that 5#er before we had chairs out.
Well had to fish all night then!
3am rolls around so I throw out my red rod deep and Bang--Goes off like a big slot red!
Keith was Jazzed and my brother could not believe it.
Good times.

Always take ur kids fishing!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Good job, very nice when is the fish fry...


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Robbie, I hope all is well brother!! It great seeing Keith, I cant believe he has a stash and a goat T very Cool.


Harl


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind post's--Just read them all to Keith. He was Jazzed! and thanks u too.
Holler at me Harl!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Will do Robbie, glad Keith got a charge out of the read he is an awesome young man for sure.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Good job Robbie! Fried catfish is mighty hard to beat! Looks like you two had a lot of fun catching them as well.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Terrific report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Put some sweet baby Ray's on that "chancla" and it'll taste as good as the fried up nuggets!


----------

